# Does This Look like PumpkinSeed To You?



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

So i wasnt sure where to post this so i figured since people in this section are fishing for the same fish i am it would be the best spot, and nobody yelled at me when i posted my last ones :yes:. anyway. Please give your opinion on if these are a sutable Pumpkinseed. Thank you.


----------



## jawjacker JR (Feb 18, 2010)

thats what i would call it! Good color up here on lake martin..


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

That's pumpkinseed! dip the tips in chartreuse dye and I like it berrtr on Lake Weiss.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys. i'm trading baits with a buddy and i have never made the color before so i want to get it right.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Yep that's it....


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

those look good. make ya some leezards!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

already did


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Best COlor Out there!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

davdoc0011 said:


> Best COlor Out there!


Most my luck is with June Bug, I think I have a few in Pumpkin...I'll have ta check!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

davdoc0011 said:


> Best COlor Out there!


nice avater bro! were practcally related!:thumbup:


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

lol yeah i was making these for a friend. i used junebug/candybug/black grap religiously. if not then its black and blue...i have (and pour) every color out there (yes even "bubblegum") but dont use them lol.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

why not? bubblegum is the best for warmer water!! i abuse bubblegum trick worms like a crack addict


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have certain places that i use them, its just if i have anything purple or black in the boat i grab it first. i have a tounrament on lake seminole this weekend..i have a gym bag full of soft plastics...i will prob use maybe 5-6 bags out of there and that's because they are different types..frog, swimbaits, worm, lizards, and sticks. i feel like a crack head when i pack my plastics bag. gotta have them all lol


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

nice lol.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

where did you get your color and plastic supplies and molds from? i am just starting to experiment with lure production and am having difficulties finding good quality colors. any help you can provide will be appreciated.

also, it would be awesome to start a thread on tips for making soft plastic baits if you dont mind sharing....


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

How do I place an order?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

for that color..its discontimued with the white belly lol. shoot me a PM and we can talk.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

No, it looks like sort of soft plastic fishing lure :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

looks good to me i would toss it around:thumbsup:


----------



## HueyGunner (Jan 2, 2010)

NICE id fish with em!!!


----------

